# Cattle Marching Right On Up



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Here is a good report on cattle by Corbitt Wall.

Regards, Mike

http://www.agweb.com/article/cattle_markets_keep_marching_higher_NAA_Greg_Henderson/


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

I sold some replacement heifers to an individual today, straight off their momma.

 Can anyone see the smile on my face? 

No shrink from spending the night at the sale barn. No hassle with weaning. (I had this group picked out to wean, then market).

We weighed them and agreed on the current market value which is available on the net.

Then he paid in green.

It is a wonderful day in the neighborhood.


----------



## hayfire (Oct 18, 2013)

Yup. Sold some steers straight off the cow this week. Weight averaged 667 and brought $980 a piece. Not bad.


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

I saw where fed cattle sold for $132 and $1.33 today. Both are new records.

The limited supply of finished cattle has prices on the rise.


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

I got 4 beltie calves delivered last Sunday. Weaned Sat. One marched right through my four strand barbed wire. Thankfully his bros did not follow. After trying to lure him through the gate he somehow snuck back in. Looks like I need another strand or a hotwire. Good thing his buddies did not follow!


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

deadmoose said:


> I got 4 beltie calves delivered last Sunday. Weaned Sat. One marched right through my four strand barbed wire. Thankfully his bros did not follow. After trying to lure him through the gate he somehow snuck back in. Looks like I need another strand or a hotwire. Good thing his buddies did not follow!


Glad he came back and you did not lose him.

I saw where fed cattle brought $1.34 yesterday in Colorado.


----------

